# Gabel für Vertex TO



## ROVETO39 (1. Januar 2005)

Servus,

möchte meinen 2000er Vertex TO Rahmen wieder komplett neu aufbauen.
Was meint Ihr, welche Gabel passt wohl am Besten.    

Was hält Ihr z.B.von einer Magura Quake Air ?? Oder ist das Stilbruch ??

Viele Grüsse,

ROVETO39


----------



## digi03 (2. Januar 2005)

ROVETO39 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> möchte meinen 2000er Vertex TO Rahmen wieder komplett neu aufbauen.
> Was meint Ihr, welche Gabel passt wohl am Besten.
> ...


Also Stilbruch gibt es meiner Ansicht nach nicht, auch wenn da sicherlich der
Ein oder Andere eine andere Meinung hat. Letzten Endes muß es einem ja selbst
gefallen. Die Quake würde aber optisch sicherlich zu dem Rahmen passen.
Wichtiger aber ist ja wohl die Funktion! Die Quake Air geht da wohl eher in richtung
"Starrgabel" 
Ich habe in mein 2004er Blizzard extra eine Magura Ronin eingebaut, weil die 
ein recht straffes Federungsverhalten hat und wie ich meine, zu den Fahreigenschaften
des Rahmens sehr gut passt. Hier kann man aber wenigstens noch sagen, daß die Gabel auch federt. 
Dazu sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten recht gut.
Eine Quake Air würde ich nur einbauen, wenn mir die Federungseigenschaften
völlig egal wären.
Will man was wirklich gut funktionierendes, kommt man im Moment auch was 
den Preis betrifft um eine Manitou Black oder Scareb nicht herum. Die sieht
man zwar sehr selten in einem Rocky, daß wäre mir aber dann egal. Die gibt
es ja auch in mehreren Farben und in hellem freundlichen Schwarz ist sie
neutral zu allen Rahmenfarben.
Persönlich würde ich mich bei dem Rahmen für eine Fox Tallas entscheiden.

Un Dada!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (22. Januar 2005)

Mit Verlaub, aber eine Fox Talas hat an solch einem Rahmen nichts verloren. Der Rahmen ist bis max. 100 mm freigegeben, aber ich denke das eine 80 mm Gabel an einem Race-Hardtail das Optimum sind. Eine Variogabel mit max 130 mm FW ist total fehl am Platz.


----------



## digi03 (23. Januar 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub, aber eine Fox Talas hat an solch einem Rahmen nichts verloren. Der Rahmen ist bis max. 100 mm freigegeben, aber ich denke das eine 80 mm Gabel an einem Race-Hardtail das Optimum sind. Eine Variogabel mit max 130 mm FW ist total fehl am Platz.


Also das eine Gabel mit 80 mm für diesen Rahmen eindeutig beser ist, als eine 
mit 100 da gebe ich dir völlig recht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, daß alle RM-CC Hardtailrahmen 
besser mit 80 mm Gabeln harmonieren.
Ich fahre ja selbst einen Blizzard 2004 mit einer Magura Ronin 80 eben aus oben genanntem Grund.
Die Ronin hat eine etwas straffere Abstimmung, die aber, wie ich finde sehr gut zum Stahlrahmen passt.
Für ein Aluhardtail finde ich die besser ansprechenden Gabeln (z.B. die Fox) idealer.
Der Vorschlag für die Fox war mit dem Geganken entstanden, diese auf 90 mm einzutellen.
Das ist ein gesunder Kompromiss. Das Zweite war, das die Fox von der Funktion her meiner Meinung
nach sehr gut mit diesem Rahmen harmoniert. Natürlich ist es nicht unbedingt Sinn der Sache,
eine Variomöglichkeit nicht zu nutzen, aber von der Performance her würde ich diesen Spagat machen.


Übrigends:
Was macht deine Roox - Sattelstütze an deinem Blizzard? Die wolltest du doch gegen
eine Race Face austauschen. Ich suche noch eine Roox für mein Blizzard. Bin nämlich durchaus
der Ansicht das die sehr gut an das Blizzard passt. Wenn du die also loswerden willst,
dann hast du hiermit eventuell einen Abnehmer.

Un dada!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Ich denke auch, das eine Fox die Optimallösung ist, jedoch ist eine Variogabel an einem HT rausgeschmissenes Geld. Vielleicht eine Fox Float 100 RLC (lässt sich auch auf 80 mm runtertraveln). Zur Sattelstütze: Die Roox ist seit Dezember durch besagte RF ersetzt worden, leider ist die Roox aber auch schon weg...hättest du dich früher gemeldet, hätten wir bestimmt eine Lösung gefunden, sozusagen den Blizzard-Bonus...


----------

